# Can't drill in window wood, what now?



## bigb (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok, we're trying to hang blinds on windows on our new "fixer upper". These are outside mounts. I put the brackets up and balanced them and marked where I should drill holes with a pencil. Then, without the brackets up, I started to drill the hole, so that the screws would go in easier for putting the brackets in.

But when I starting with the brackets, using a powerdrill, I'm at a point where I can't drill anymore, where the powerdrill doesn't seem powerful enough to finish drilling. The drill no longer catches in the screw and just twirls around, not screwing What do I do now?

Important note (maybe): I'm drilling in the wood of the window  frame, as the window frame is for two windows. So I be drilling in the wall or inside mount instead?

Side, related questions:

I was going to do an inside mount, but the windows width was 33', which I couldn't find in a premade size at Home Depot or Lowe's. I could find 31, 32, 34, & 35, but no 33in. Is this normal?

I don't know what kids of wood the windows are. How can you tell different types of wood apart?


----------



## Eric_Duel (Jul 2, 2007)

I would say stop drilling.

I'm having trouble picturing where exactly it is that you are trying to place the brakets.  I have a feeling you may be drilling into a piece of metal though.

Depending on your style of window, you may have a retraction device which aids in lifting and keeping up each sash.  If you look in the side jambs above each sash (pull the top one down) you might see a cord there which disappears into the top of the window.  There's often a box inside the top of the windows which retracts those cords (much like a tape measure).  Drilling through that box could destroy the mechanism.

A solution may be to raise the bracket higher on the moulding so as to avoid the box.  The higher the better, but you can usually get away with 2" up.

You may have a different kind of window also, but these are pretty common and I wouldn't want you to do that kind of damage to your window.

Additionally, if you're drilling close to the jambs and they're metal covered, you may just be drilling through those.


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree about the metal. Mounting in the corners, you may have hit a fastener or other strengthening bracket. Drilling through it could compromise the integrity of your window.


----------

